# outdoor adventures resort



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

we are going to outdoor adventures resort in davison,mi. for easter this weekend. anyone else go there?


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I hear that's the nicest one.....how did you like it? I have a free week coming to me and might give it a try.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

we loved it!! we spend alot of time at all the outdoor adventure campgrounds. i would deffinately suggest checking them out.


----------



## kenz (Apr 13, 2010)

I've also camped there (also a member). Very nice campground. But since I live farther north I spend most of my time at Saginaw Bay.


----------



## kenz (Apr 13, 2010)

Heading up to Saginaw Bay resort today, will be there thru labor day.


----------

